# Frage zur Gameserver Vermietung



## hoctar (22. September 2008)

Hallo 
Ich werde mir bald ein server zulegen und möchte dort einpaar gameserver aufsetzen. Wahrscheinlich Battlefield 2142, Counterstrike vllt. Crysis.
Diese möchte ich dann vermieten.
Nun meine frage ist, ob ich für die vermietung eine lizenz oder sowas brauche. Und gibt es eine möglichkeit die gameserver unter linux laufen zu lassen ? Wenn ja dann möchte ich gerne wissen, wo man die server als linux applikation her bekommt ^^

Danke für die hilfe


----------



## merzi86 (22. September 2008)

Wie es mit den Lizenzen aussieht ka.
Aber hier kannste den CS 1.6, Battlefield 2142 Unranked Server runterladen. Ein Crysis Linux Server scheint es noch nicht zu geben.

Bei BF2142 wirst du nur an den Unranked Server kommen, da es den nur zum freien download gibt. Ansonsten mal bei EA nachfragen was eine Lizenz kostet.


----------



## hoctar (23. September 2008)

ok danke ^^ weis noch jemand was über die lizensen ?


----------

